# Is a T-Bone Steak Bone ok for a treat ?



## Tahnee GR

No. If it is cooked, it is going to be too brittle and could break off. And most t-bones have "flimsy" bones any way. I would not give it to him.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Ok, in the trash it goes. Sorry lil' buddy 



Tahnee GR said:


> No. If it is cooked, it is going to be too brittle and could break off. And most t-bones have "flimsy" bones any way. I would not give it to him.


----------



## California Blonde

NuttinButGoldens said:


> So, had me a T-Bone steak last night. They were on sale
> 
> Have a nice, meaty bone left over. I didn't want to give it to him until I checked into it, but is a T-Bone an ok treat for a Puppy? I refrigerated it until I asked.
> 
> Should I pick it up and toss it after he's chewed on it for a few hours and removed all the meaty goodness?


 You should of just cooked 2 stakes one for you and one for your Golden.
Cut the bone off the one for the Golden.
After all they were sale $8.00 a steak LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR

As Linda said, definitely if cooked it is NEVER ok to give ANY bone. But also the type of thin bone in a T-bone/Porterhouse even if raw would make me very nervous.


----------



## K9Lover

I buy "marrow bones" also called "soup bones" for my aggressive chewers. I take the marrow out, because mine tend to get "the poops" from it. I also keep an eye out for when the edges start to get any chips in them, and take them away.

When I was growing up, we didn't know about steak bones and their dangers. One of my German Sheps broke a piece off and it got lodged and stuck in the back of her mouth. Luckily, she allowed me to stick my hand in there and get it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Actually, they were $4.99 a pound. Bloom has a really decent meat department. Beats the hell out of Giant any day!



California Blonde said:


> You should of just cooked 2 stakes one for you and one for your Golden.
> Cut the bone off the one for the Golden.
> After all they were sale $8.00 a steak LOL


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I have never really been a great doggy parent when it comes to snacking. I really was going to try not doing that with Gilmour, but it's really hard 

I let him pre-dish-wash, but I've tried to avoid the treats from the plate.

I'm gonna lose, I just know it LOL But I'm trying


----------



## missmarstar

I agree with others here.. no on cooked bones in every case!!

But Sammy does second the suggestion of cooking a steak and removing the bone, then letting your pup have it. One time he had a delicious filet mignon dinner.... of course I went hungry that night though. That'll teach me to take my eyes off my plate on the counter for one second. :doh:


----------



## Ardeagold

Nope...no cooked bones they splinter and can cause major problems. But, a little meat wouldn't hurt, and veggies/fruits are good too. Adding leftovers to his dish after you're finished won't hurt a thing. But don't feed him from the table, or you'll be soooorrryyyy! LOL

Be careful with the amount of leftovers you feed. Just a few nibbles (two to three tablespoons) is a nice treat. Otherwise you can cause them to gain weight.

Oh...and no grapes/raisins/onions either!!!

If you want to give a bone, go to the butcher and get him some knuckle bones or some shank bones (and scoop out the marrow). Let him chew for a while, and when he's finished, rinse, put in baggie and put in fridge until the next day.

Only give these bones RAW.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ardeagold said:


> or some shank bones (and scoop out the marrow).


 
WHY??? Marrow is very healthy for the dog, they LOVE it and it last even longer than peanut butter. It is amazing to watch them work their tongues inside the shank to get ALL the marrow out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

He gets 1oz of Raw Hamburger each night, and his Castor & Pollux Kibble has real fruits and veggies in it as well. Dinner also has 1/2 teaspoon of Bone meal mixed in.

He also gets a tablespoon of yogurt with breakfast, and a tablespoon of cottage cheese every Monday, Wednesday and Friday for lunch.





Ardeagold said:


> Nope...no cooked bones they splinter and can cause major problems. But, a little meat wouldn't hurt, and veggies/fruits are good too. Adding leftovers to his dish after you're finished won't hurt a thing. But don't feed him from the table, or you'll be soooorrryyyy! LOL
> 
> Be careful with the amount of leftovers you feed. Just a few nibbles (two to three tablespoons) is a nice treat. Otherwise you can cause them to gain weight.
> 
> Oh...and no grapes/raisins/onions either!!!
> 
> If you want to give a bone, go to the butcher and get him some knuckle bones or some shank bones (and scoop out the marrow). Let him chew for a while, and when he's finished, rinse, put in baggie and put in fridge until the next day.
> 
> Only give these bones RAW.


----------



## medinapool

my mini schnauzer had a vet visit from a cooked T bone steak bone. no more bones. lets hope her intestines return to normal after an enema seemed to free everything up.


----------

